# SA Appaloosa Nationals 2009



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!

I am so very excited!!! The South African Appaloosa Nationals are on saturday and I am showing a friend's filly! 

She is 9 months old I think and the sweetest little thing ever. Have been working very hard to get her ready (halter-training and show training etc) and she is going VERY sweetly. 

Here is a pic of her (she is standing on a downhill slope). She was supposed to have been clipped two weeks ago but the blades were sent in for sharpening and the place LOST them! So now we are grooming the fluff out.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

She's cute. Good luck at the show, you have to tell us how you do.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks I will!


----------

